

Ask HN: Can you take a quick survey to help gather information for my startup? - massarog

I'm gathering some initial information to learn more about booking habits and booking for occasions. If you could take the survey below (shouldn't take more than 1 minute) it would help a bunch! Thanks.<p>https://www.survs.com/survey/HARIXFR938
======
rdhn
Done. Take a look at <http://www.mrandmrssmith.com/> \- I've used them a few
times for special occasions.

Their model (for members) is to assume that you are going for a special
occasion, so they tell you what extras you can expect.

I like your idea to do it the other way around, so you find out what I want
then get hotels to put together an offer tailored to me. Feels like I may get
a better deal that way.

~~~
massarog
I've heard of them before, they seem like an online booking site for boutique
hotels/romantic getaways.

With our service, yes, you would get personalized deals based on your trip
information, and you would have the option of picking the best one from the
deals that are submitted by the hotels.

------
abbasmehdi
I just did it, champ! I think your idea is good! Power to you.

Sidenote: let people optionally add notes to each answer - it's not A/B (when
I travel for work, alone, with my fiance the answers are VERY different).

~~~
massarog
Thanks! We would mostly be targeting people who would want a personalized
experience for occasions, but anyone would be free to book through us.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Shouldn't that assumption be stated at the beginning of the survey? 90% of my
bookings are for work or leisure, rather than any occasion.

~~~
massarog
Technically no. There are people who travel for work/leisure and would still
want a great experience at a boutique or upscale hotel.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Not me, my company has budgets and I just wanna be back home ASAP when I
travel for work, and for leisure I go for "experiences" like staying on a
boat, or momsy popsy spot. If you're coming from a major world city, you don't
(I don't) want to stay at Omni, Mondrian, W etc because they are a few miles
from my home (LA).

I have a feeling I am not getting it.

~~~
massarog
Those are actually considered chain hotels, although they are upscale hotels.
Boutique hotels are the ones that provide guests with a greater experience on
all fronts. Say you wanted to go on vacation to NYC for your anniversary with
your wife and you want to let the hotel know what you are coming for. Using a
regular online booking service there is no way of doing that, however, with
this service, you can let them know it is your anniversary and they can offer
you a personalized deal based on the information you provide (free room
upgrade, discounted room, gift card to the hotel spa, etc).

Hope that clears it up.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Yes! How do you handle legitimacy? Why wouldn't we always say its our
honeymoon or wedding anniversary to score free perks? I ask because recently I
bought a 12 night cruise for our honeymoon, and the cruise agent told us that
they had no way to verify and if they gave us preference then all passengers
would ask for this. She said it in much nicer words though.

BTW, omni's site claims its a "botique luxuries hotel". Your customer won't
know the difference, that's my second point here.

I do think you're onto something though. Gut feeling.

~~~
massarog
Legitimacy will be our biggest hurdle, but we will be screening the offers as
well (at least during the beta phase). Even if the person is not being
entirely honest about what they are booking for, the hotels are making the
decision in the end to respond to any open offers.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Your hurdle might become your best friend, I think. When only a select few can
do something, based on some criteria, that makes it so much more desirable for
those who can't (yet). Then I would be dreaming of getting married to get a
honeymoon package! :-)

------
salman89
Done, good luck. Kind of like a personalized hotel experience? To be honest, I
only care about price vs star rating. Might want to start with a very specific
niche - like honeymoon packages and move from there.

~~~
massarog
Thanks, and yes. We'll be focusing on people booking for occasions.

------
massarog
Clickable link: <https://www.survs.com/survey/HARIXFR938>

